# Terrible battery life 748



## benefit14snake (Nov 28, 2011)

Is anyone else getting horid battery life after the update? I understand i am a "power user" but after three hours with juice defender on im at 40%?! Ive watched about three minutes of video and had 4g on for about 30 minutes. I even stopped pushing my work email and set it to sync every 30 minutes...
Anyone else?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## benefit14snake (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh before the update i would be at about 70-75%

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiger505 (Nov 5, 2011)

benefit14snake said:


> Is anyone else getting horid battery life after the update? I understand i am a "power user" but after three hours with juice defender on im at 40%?! Ive watched about three minutes of video and had 4g on for about 30 minutes. I even stopped pushing my work email and set it to sync every 30 minutes...
> Anyone else?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


I'm not in a 4g area but I have to say the battery life for me is the best on any of the smartphones I own. On my Razr I'm getting a day and half with heavy use. Now I'm rooted and have Battery Calibration from the market and AutoKiller Memory Optimizer from the market. It's really hard for me to run the battery down to get the necessary full charge from 0 to full because it never gets below 30% after a day and half or more. Now I presently have a Galaxy Nexus, Rezound, Fascinate, and Droid Incredible. My Razr is so much better then all with everything...GPS (so much quicker to lock than the GN and the Rezound), battery life is much better than all, Volume on the Razr is great (the GN is the worst), bluetooth (the GN skips when I'm walking my dog and listening to music on my Motorola S9-HD headset) and I'm liking my screen better than any of the others as well. So maybe a bit of tweaking could help with the battery but again I have not been in a 4g area so that all could change possibly. 
By the way it's weird to have have so many top of the line devices but I just couldn't make up my mind so I'm testing them all out and so far the Razr wins hands down. I know that will piss off the GN and Rezound fanboys, but I'm a GN and Rezound owner myself!!! 
Sorry if I got off track about the battery question.


----------



## benefit14snake (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey no problem. Did you take the ota though? It just got really bad after that. We will see how today goes because i finally ponied up for titanium backup pro and froze alot of bloat.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## frankiedizzle87 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tiger505 said:


> I'm not in a 4g area but I have to say the battery life for me is the best on any of the smartphones I own. On my Razr I'm getting a day and half with heavy use. Now I'm rooted and have Battery Calibration from the market and AutoKiller Memory Optimizer from the market. It's really hard for me to run the battery down to get the necessary full charge from 0 to full because it never gets below 30% after a day and half or more. Now I presently have a Galaxy Nexus, Rezound, Fascinate, and Droid Incredible. My Razr is so much better then all with everything...GPS (so much quicker to lock than the GN and the Rezound), battery life is much better than all, Volume on the Razr is great (the GN is the worst), bluetooth (the GN skips when I'm walking my dog and listening to music on my Motorola S9-HD headset) and I'm liking my screen better than any of the others as well. So maybe a bit of tweaking could help with the battery but again I have not been in a 4g area so that all could change possibly.
> By the way it's weird to have have so many top of the line devices but I just couldn't make up my mind so I'm testing them all out and so far the Razr wins hands down. I know that will piss off the GN and Rezound fanboys, but I'm a GN and Rezound owner myself!!!
> Sorry if I got off track about the battery question.


I'm a GN and Razr owner the Razr feels better built but as far as which one will stay.... the Razr the resound sucks reviews blow. In the long run the razr will die out IMO because it uses a TI Omap 4430 while the Gnex uses a 4460 I have no idea what that means but I know 4430 is les than 4460 and I feel gnex problems are software. Related rather than hard ware so thatll be fixed as well

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ripley20 (Nov 5, 2011)

need help i updated ota successfully in main system 748 but in safestrap it says 744 and tried to updade but fails do i need to update second system all stock nothing missing

Thanks guys


----------



## Tiger505 (Nov 5, 2011)

benefit14snake said:


> Hey no problem. Did you take the ota though? It just got really bad after that. We will see how today goes because i finally ponied up for titanium backup pro and froze alot of bloat.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Yes I got my update several days ago. I had no choice, it just starting updating. I notice not a bit of difference with the update. Now those that have SafeStrap are having issues I've read. Please see my post a few windows up about battery life. Update had no effect. I'm 10 hours into use and at 75%. During the last 10 hours I've listen to an hour of music, Used Navigation for 1/2 hour and have made several calls and updated some apps on the market.
Of the subject on Google Nav I put in an address and the GPS fix was instant and had me directed. I mean instant directions and the beautiful SVOX Grace voice sent me on my way. I'm so happy with the Razr.


----------



## benefit14snake (Nov 28, 2011)

Not sure what did it but my battery is back to normal. Must have been some good old verizon bloatware burning through my battery. Im going to try 3g again to help with battery but for some reason 3g never wants to connect even though 4g is nearly instant.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## jcutter347 (Jun 22, 2011)

benefit14snake said:


> Not sure what did it but my battery is back to normal. Must have been some good old verizon bloatware burning through my battery. Im going to try 3g again to help with battery but for some reason 3g never wants to connect even though 4g is nearly instant.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


I am on the .748 OTA. I get at least 12 hours with heavy use. I DO NOT use smart actions, juice defender, or anything like that. I did freeze a little bloat and, dammit, I do use the stock task killer. I do keep it on CDMA only. When I need it, I switch to LTE. I am a heavy user . I run accuweather constantly, plus navionics. I did use battery calibration after taking the OTA because I was running DT's ROM prior.


----------

